# Supreme DH oder FR testen - PLZ 99628 o. 06108 - Fragen



## onkel2306 (2. November 2013)

Hallo,

da mir letzte Woche mein Nicolai Helius AFR gestohlen wurde bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuem Fahrbarem Untersatz. Um nicht lange zu trauern  zu müssen. muss ich Shoppen - zumindest mich darauf vorbereiten 

Deshalb suche ich einen Supreme DH oder FR Fahrer in der nähe von 

Halle (Saale)
Erfurt
Weimar
Dresden

Ich würde mal gerne Probe sitzen und evtl. ein Paar Meter durch die Straße rollen. 

Ich bin ~185 - was ist euere Einschätzung was von der Rahmenhöhe da besser ist? 
Mein AFR war ein M, ich mag es lieber etwas kompakter/verspielter. Hatte ein Torque in L und Pitch in L, das war mir zu lang.


Wenn wir grad dabei sind - für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr ein Gewicht ~16kg?


Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## onkel2306 (4. November 2013)

100 Hits und keiner mag was sagen? Seit nicht so zurückhaltend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z1mtstern (4. November 2013)

Hey,

ich hab jetzt seit fast 2 Monaten ein Commencal Supreme FR 2013. Probe fahren kannst du das gerne, steht allerdings in 55494 

Ich fahre das Supreme auch in Größe M und bin 1,87m groß. War auch auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung. Die Kiste rollt super ruhig über Wurzeln und lässt sich auch noch richtig easy für ein paar Tricks gebrauchen. Lediglich wenn du sehr gerne X-Ups machst und den Sattel nicht ganz runter machen willst brauchst du einen L Rahmen, sonst kommst du da nicht mit der Hand vorbei.

Vom Gewicht her kann ich dir echt wenig sagen ob 16kg bei dem Bike realistisch sind. Meins wiegt bisschen deutlich mehr. Ich lege bei nem FR/DH-Bike auch z.B. bei Reifen eher Wert auf Pannensicherheit/Grip als auf Gewicht. Das macht dann aber auch 1,3kg allein für den Mantel 

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## onkel2306 (4. November 2013)

Danke dir schon mal!

Im DH betrieb ist mir das Gewicht auch nicht wichtig. Nur soll das Rad auch für kleiner Touren herhalten und evtl. einen kleinen FR AlpenX mitmachen. 

ich Werde wohl wieder einen ZTR Flow EX LRS auf Hope Pro II verbauen. Mit dem bin ich beim AFR gut gefahren. Für den Bikepark kommen da dann ordentliche Mäntel drauf und sonst werde ich wieder Tubeless mit HansDampf o. ä. fahren.

Das mit deiner größe ist schon mal gut zu wissen. X-Ups mache ich nicht, Whippen tu ich gerne 


Wie antriebsneutral findest du den Rahmen denn? Wippt er arg beim treten?


----------



## Z1mtstern (4. November 2013)

Kleine Touren fahre ich mit dem auch. Wippen tut er nicht, fahre bei ca. 75kg ne 350er Feder und Fahre den Dämpfer mit 200psi.

Lediglich die Länge der Sattelstange ist problematisch, wenn du den Sattel beim bergab fahren gerne komplett versenken willst. Ansonsten steht einer Tour nichts im Wege. Wer sagt eigentlich dass man mit nem 18kg Bike nicht bergauf fahren kann?


----------



## Joyrider1 (5. November 2013)

Hey,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Test/Fahrbericht über dieses Thema gestolpert.
Kannst du vielleicht auch was allgemein zu dem Rad sagen? Bin auf der Suche nach einem spaßigen Bike hauptsächlich für den Park und ein paar Hometrails im Wald.


----------

